# [SOLVED] Race driver:GRID crashes after I start it, after the installation..



## riddler27 (Sep 30, 2011)

After I hawe installed my GRID, I run it and the black screen with the GRID emblem pups up.. afterwards in about 2-3 sec. it crushes... :upset: I hawe tryed to reinstall the game for several times but it remains the same, I also 
updated my graphic card drivers but still the same... :sigh: Please help me 
im realy iching to play this game... 

My specs:


```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 9/30/2011, 20:43:07
       Machine name: HOME-9F6F94DE32
   Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.101209-1647)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: Latvian)
System Manufacturer: INTEL_
       System Model: PRODUCT8
               BIOS: BIOS Date: 02/13/05 22:02:08 Ver: 08.00.10
          Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz (2 CPUs)
             Memory: 1534MB RAM
          Page File: 575MB used, 2858MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
    DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.5512 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
  DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
          Music Tab: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.
        Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series  
     Manufacturer: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
        Chip type: ATI Radeon Graphics Processor AGP (0x9495)
         DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9495&SUBSYS_0028174B&REV_00
   Display Memory: 512.0 MB
     Current Mode: 1280 x 1024 (32 bit) (60Hz)
          Monitor: Default Monitor
  Monitor Max Res: 
      Driver Name: ati2dvag.dll
   Driver Version: 6.14.0010.7213 (English)
      DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 7/28/2011 14:31:06, 303104 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: n/a
  WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
              VDD: n/a
         Mini VDD: ati2mtag.sys
    Mini VDD Date: 7/28/2011 15:20:10, 7084544 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-D7D5-11CF-D668-2220A1C2CB35}
        Vendor ID: 0x1002
        Device ID: 0x9495
        SubSys ID: 0x0028174B
      Revision ID: 0x0000
      Revision ID: 0x0000
      Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D 
 Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
         Registry: OK
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
 D3D7 Test Result: Not run
 D3D8 Test Result: Not run
 D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: SoundMAX Digital Audio
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D5&SUBSYS_E0008086&REV_02
        Manufacturer ID: 65535
             Product ID: 65535
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: smwdm.sys
         Driver Version: 5.12.0001.5240 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: n/a
          Date and Size: 9/1/2004 04:18:40, 259648 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Analog Devices
         HW Accel Level: Full
              Cap Flags: 0x0
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
               Registry: OK
      Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: SoundMAX Digital Audio
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: smwdm.sys
         Driver Version: 5.12.0001.5240 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 9/1/2004 04:18:40, 259648 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x0
           Format Flags: 0x0

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
        DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
     DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
    Acceleration: n/a
           Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
                  SoundMAX Digital Audio, Software (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
                  Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
                  Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
        Registry: OK
     Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
         Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x24D4
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 59520 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/17/2001 14:03:02, 4736 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 4/14/2008 00:48:02, 52480 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/14/2008 00:09:48, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/14/2008 05:43:22, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/14/2008 00:09:48, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Microsoft PS/2 Mouse
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0f03
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 4/14/2008 00:48:02, 52480 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/14/2008 00:09:48, 23040 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/14/2008 05:43:22, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/14/2008 00:09:48, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection - IPv4 - 

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 137.9 GB
Total Space: 238.5 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: WDC WD2500AAJB-22WGA0

      Drive: D:
      Model: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S222A
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (Latvian), 4/14/2008 00:10:48, 62976 bytes

      Drive: E:
      Model: DTSOFT Virtual CdRom Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (Latvian), 4/14/2008 00:10:48, 62976 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Intel(R) 82865G/PE/P/GV/82848P Processor to AGP Controller - 2571
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2571&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&08
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\AGP440.SYS, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:06:40, 42368 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82865G/PE/P/GV/82848P Processor to I/O Controller - 2570
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2570&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24DE
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24DE&SUBSYS_524C8086&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&EB
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:36, 20608 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 143872 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:42:10, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 59520 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801EB USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 24DD
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24DD&SUBSYS_524C8086&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&EF
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:36, 30208 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 143872 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:42:10, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 59520 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 17:41:56, 7168 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801EB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 24DB
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24DB&SUBSYS_524C8086&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&F9
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\intelide.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:10:30, 5504 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (Latvian), 4/14/2008 00:10:30, 24960 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:10:32, 96512 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D7
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D7&SUBSYS_524C8086&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&EA
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:36, 20608 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 143872 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:42:10, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 59520 bytes

     Name: SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D5&SUBSYS_E0008086&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&FD
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D4
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D4&SUBSYS_524C8086&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&E9
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:36, 20608 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 143872 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:42:10, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 59520 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801EB SMBus Controller - 24D3
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D3&SUBSYS_524C8086&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&FB
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D2
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D2&SUBSYS_524C8086&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&E8
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:36, 20608 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 143872 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:42:10, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 59520 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801EB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 24D1
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D1&SUBSYS_524C8086&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&FA
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\intelide.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:10:30, 5504 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (Latvian), 4/14/2008 00:10:30, 24960 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:10:32, 96512 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801EB LPC Interface Controller - 24D0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&F8
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:06:42, 37248 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_C2\3&267A616A&0&F0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:06:46, 68224 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1050&SUBSYS_30208086&REV_01\4&2E98101C&0&40F0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\e100b325.sys, 8.00.0043.0000 (Latvian), 10/31/2006 06:15:24, 165760 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Prounstl.exe, 8.01.0007.0000 (English), 10/16/2006 05:04:30, 154496 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\e100b325.din, 10/11/2006 07:57:56, 5456 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\NicCo.dll, 1.01.0005.0000 (English), 9/12/2006 13:39:08, 28536 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\NicInst.dll, 9.06.0002.0000 (English), 9/12/2006 13:41:34, 35704 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\e100bmsg.dll, 8.00.0040.0000 (English), 10/4/2006 04:52:52, 43880 bytes

     Name: ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series  
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9495&SUBSYS_0028174B&REV_00\4&38B71F77&0&0008
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ati2mtag.sys, 6.14.0010.7213 (Latvian), 7/28/2011 15:20:10, 7084544 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ati2erec.dll, 1.00.0000.0020 (English), 7/28/2011 13:53:18, 53248 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2dvag.dll, 6.14.0010.7213 (English), 7/28/2011 14:31:06, 303104 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2cqag.dll, 6.14.0010.0518 (English), 7/28/2011 13:55:02, 876544 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2mdxx.exe, 6.14.0010.2495 (English), 7/28/2011 14:13:40, 26112 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati3duag.dll, 6.14.0010.0855 (English), 7/28/2011 14:34:58, 3973696 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativvaxx.dll, 6.14.0010.0321 (English), 7/28/2011 14:15:32, 3166208 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiicdxx.dat, 6/27/2011 11:53:02, 234855 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativva5x.dat, 7/28/2011 14:10:46, 3 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativva6x.dat, 7/28/2011 14:10:46, 887724 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\amdpcom32.dll, 6.14.0010.0023 (English), 7/28/2011 13:53:52, 64512 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atimpc32.dll, 6.14.0010.0023 (English), 7/28/2011 13:53:52, 64512 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiadlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.1068 (English), 7/28/2011 14:01:08, 208896 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativvaxx.cap, 7/28/2011 14:10:58, 815136 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiapfxx.exe, 6.14.0010.1001 (English), 7/28/2011 14:09:28, 151552 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiapfxx.blb, 7/28/2011 14:09:58, 185088 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativvamv.dll, 6.14.0010.0184 (English), 7/28/2011 14:27:30, 956160 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATIDDC.DLL, 6.14.0010.0008 (English), 7/28/2011 14:10:48, 53248 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atitvo32.dll, 6.14.0010.4200 (English), 7/28/2011 14:00:46, 17408 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativcoxx.dll, 6.13.0010.0005 (English), 11/9/2001 08:01:04, 24064 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2evxx.exe, 6.14.0010.4257 (English), 7/28/2011 14:12:06, 643072 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2evxx.dll, 6.14.0010.4179 (English), 7/28/2011 14:13:20, 188416 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atipdlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2563 (English), 7/28/2011 14:14:02, 212992 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Oemdspif.dll, 6.15.0006.0006 (English), 7/28/2011 14:13:50, 155648 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2edxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2514 (English), 7/28/2011 14:13:34, 43520 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atikvmag.dll, 6.14.0010.0160 (Latvian), 7/28/2011 14:05:36, 704512 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATIDEMGX.dll, 2.00.4226.29764 (Latvian), 7/28/2011 14:32:10, 462848 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\aticaldd.dll, 6.14.0010.1523 (English), 7/28/2011 14:57:54, 5697536 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\aticalrt.dll, 6.14.0010.1523 (English), 7/28/2011 15:01:36, 57344 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\aticalcl.dll, 6.14.0010.1523 (English), 7/28/2011 15:01:30, 53248 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atibtmon.exe, 2.00.0000.0000 (English), 5/11/2009 14:35:28, 118784 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiok3x2.dll, 6.14.0010.11005 (Latvian), 7/28/2011 13:59:14, 507904 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atioglxx.dll, 6.14.0010.11005 (English), 7/28/2011 14:40:22, 18440192 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiiiexx.dll, 6.14.0010.4006 (English), 7/28/2011 15:17:42, 311296 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\atiogl.xml, 7/25/2011 19:41:10, 34823 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATIODCLI.exe, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 6/22/2009 08:34:18, 45056 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATIODE.exe, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 8/27/2010 11:32:08, 294912 bytes

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
   ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:41:52 279552 bytes
 ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:41:52 27136 bytes
   dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 06:00:00 10496 bytes
    d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:41:52 1179648 bytes
 d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:41:52 8192 bytes
    d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:41:52 1689088 bytes
   d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 06:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:41:52 824320 bytes
 d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 06:00:00 590336 bytes
   d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 06:00:00 350208 bytes
  d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 06:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 06:00:00 34816 bytes
   dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 06:00:00 33040 bytes
  dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:41:54 229888 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:41:54 23552 bytes
 dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 06:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:41:54 57344 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:42:18 29696 bytes
  dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:42:18 17920 bytes
   dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:41:54 375296 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:39:22 3072 bytes
 dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:39:20 3072 bytes
 dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:41:54 212480 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:42:20 83456 bytes
  dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:41:54 116736 bytes
  dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:41:54 21504 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:41:54 35328 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:41:54 60928 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 06:00:00 53520 bytes
  dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:41:54 158720 bytes
 dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:41:54 181760 bytes
   dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 06:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 06:00:00 394240 bytes
     joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:42:42 68608 bytes
   gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 06:00:00 76800 bytes
     pid.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:51:44 35328 bytes
  dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:41:54 367616 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:41:54 1293824 bytes
  dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:41:54 19456 bytes
   dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:41:54 181248 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:41:54 71680 bytes
  dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:41:54 104448 bytes
  dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:41:54 28672 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:41:54 61440 bytes
   dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:41:54 181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:41:54 35840 bytes
 dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:41:54 105984 bytes
 dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:41:54 103424 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:41:54 82432 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3D.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 9/30/2011 20:03:07 473600 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 5.04.0000.3900 English Final Retail 9/30/2011 20:03:02 2676224 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.04.0091.0000 English Final Retail 9/30/2011 20:03:03 2846720 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 9/30/2011 20:03:03 563712 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.06.0168.0000 English Final Retail 9/30/2011 20:03:03 567296 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.07.0239.0000 English Final Retail 9/30/2011 20:03:04 576000 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.08.0299.0000 English Final Retail 9/30/2011 20:03:04 577024 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.09.0376.0000 English Final Retail 9/30/2011 20:03:05 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.10.0455.0000 English Final Retail 9/30/2011 20:03:05 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.11.0519.0000 English Final Retail 9/30/2011 20:03:05 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.12.0589.0000 English Final Retail 9/30/2011 20:03:07 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectDraw.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 9/30/2011 20:03:08 145920 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectInput.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 9/30/2011 20:03:08 159232 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectPlay.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 9/30/2011 20:03:08 364544 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectSound.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 9/30/2011 20:03:08 178176 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.AudioVideoPlayback.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 9/30/2011 20:03:07 53248 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Diagnostics.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 9/30/2011 20:03:07 12800 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 9/30/2011 20:03:06 223232 bytes
   dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:41:54 619008 bytes
   dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:41:54 1227264 bytes
 dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:41:54 2113536 bytes
   mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6151 English Beta Retail 9/17/2010 23:53:25 954368 bytes
   mfc42.dll: 6.02.8081.0000 English Final Retail 2/8/2011 06:33:55 978944 bytes
 wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:42:12 22528 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:41:50 70656 bytes
 devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:41:52 59904 bytes
  dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1133 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:41:54 498742 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:41:58 35328 bytes
 mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:42:44 148992 bytes
   msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:42:00 14336 bytes
  encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:41:54 20480 bytes
    qasf.dll: 11.00.5721.5145 English Final Retail 8/29/2008 15:12:07 211456 bytes
    qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:42:04 192512 bytes
     qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:42:04 279040 bytes
    qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:42:04 386048 bytes
   qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:42:04 562176 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 10:51:34 733696 bytes
  quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.5933 English Final Retail 2/5/2010 11:27:45 1291776 bytes
 strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3938 English Final Retail 8/26/2009 01:00:21 247326 bytes
 iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:42:44 199680 bytes
  ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:42:44 848384 bytes
 ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:41:56 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:41:56 338432 bytes
 ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:41:56 755200 bytes
 ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:41:56 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:41:56 183808 bytes
   ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:42:44 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.5857 English Final Retail 8/5/2009 02:01:48 204800 bytes
      ks.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 Latvian Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:46:38 141056 bytes
  ksproxy.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 Latvian Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 129536 bytes
  ksuser.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 Latvian Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:58 4096 bytes
  stream.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 Latvian Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:15:16 49408 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 Latvian Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:09:52 5376 bytes
   mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.5512 Latvian Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:09:52 4992 bytes
 mskssrv.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 Latvian Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:09:54 7552 bytes
  swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 Latvian Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:09:54 4352 bytes
   mstee.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 Latvian Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 5504 bytes
 bdaplgin.ax: 5.03.0000.0900 Latvian Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:38 16896 bytes
  bdasup.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:38 11392 bytes
  msdvbnp.ax: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:38 52224 bytes
psisdecd.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:40 354816 bytes
 psisrndr.ax: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:40 30208 bytes
   ipsink.ax: 5.03.0000.0900 Latvian Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:38 14848 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:42:44 118272 bytes
  ndisip.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:38 10112 bytes
     mpe.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:38 15104 bytes
streamip.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:40 14976 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:42:02 1428992 bytes
    slip.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:40 10880 bytes
nabtsfec.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:38 83968 bytes
ccdecode.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:38 16384 bytes
  vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:42:44 30208 bytes
   msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.5908 English Final Retail 11/27/2009 10:11:44 17920 bytes
 kstvtune.ax: 5.03.0001.0904 English Final Retail 7/19/2004 16:19:30 285696 bytes
   ksxbar.ax: 5.03.0001.0902 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:38 39424 bytes
 kswdmcap.ax: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:40 226304 bytes
wstcodec.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:40 18688 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:42:12 50688 bytes
    msdv.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:38 52096 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMA Voice Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
ATI Ticker,0x00200000,0,1,Ticker.ax,
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.5721.5145
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.6076
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Indeo® video 5.10 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
ATI MPEG File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,atimpenc.dll,10.08.0000.40709
ATI MPEG Video Decoder,0x005fffff,1,2,atimpenc.dll,10.08.0000.40709
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.06.0000.0052
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
MMACE ProcAmp,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ATI MPEG Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,atimpenc.dll,10.08.0000.40709
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.6076
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.5512
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
ATI MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,atimpenc.dll,10.08.0000.40709
ATI MPEG Multiplexer,0x00200000,2,1,atimpenc.dll,10.08.0000.40709
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4504
MMACE SoftEmu,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
ATI Video Scaler Filter,0x00200000,1,1,atimpenc.dll,10.08.0000.40709
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
MMACE DeInterlace,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.6076
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ATI Video Rotation Filter,0x00200000,1,1,atimpenc.dll,10.08.0000.40709
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,1,0,psisrndr.ax,6.05.0001.0900
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00000000,0,0,,
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® video 5.10,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Audio Compressors:
WMA Voice Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
ATI MPEG Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,atimpenc.dll,10.08.0000.40709
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933

Audio Capture Sources:
SoundMAX Digital Audio,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
SoundMAX Digital Audio,0x00000000,0,0,,

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
SoundMAX Digital Audio,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.0001.0900

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,1,0,psisrndr.ax,6.05.0001.0900
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,6.05.2600.5512

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.6076
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.6076
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.6076

Audio Renderers:
SoundMAX Digital Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
DirectSound: SoundMAX Digital Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933

WDM Streaming System Devices:
SoundMAX Digital Audio,0x00200000,17,2,,5.03.2600.5512
```


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Race driver:GRID crashes after I start it, after the installation..*

When the game crashes, does it show an error report? If not, try running the game as an administrator.


----------



## riddler27 (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Race driver:GRID crashes after I start it, after the installation..*

It shows only the usual (send/dont send error report) I runned it as an administrator still the same..


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Race driver:GRID crashes after I start it, after the installation..*

Where did you get the game from? It may have not installed properly, so re install it to a different directory.


----------



## riddler27 (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Race driver:GRID crashes after I start it, after the installation..*

I brought it, at a store the directory is the original.. But i will try to install is some where else...


----------



## riddler27 (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Race driver:GRID crashes after I start it, after the installation..*

Sorry, for me not replying for such a long time, i was bussy, changing the directory worked.. Thanks!


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Glad you got it sorted


----------

